# 66 Foot Match Light !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't done this one in a while . I'm getting back to the challenging shots after a long break . For any body who has ever tried to light a match can appreciate what is happening here . This one was complete on the third shot . Hit it on the first shot , reset match then two more shots . Stay tune for more extreme shots .


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Now that's how ya doing it!!! Well done Mr tree fork


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Dang it. Every time I think I'm getting pretty good on the slingshot I come across a video like this. 
Really impressive shooting treefork.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is incredibly fine shooting!!! Next you will be striking 'em underwater .... :rofl: :wave:

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Pretty sure you have mastered the slingshot! That's some shootn!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Geez. What to say after witnessing a shot like that...

The entire vid exuded coolness. From the barefoot swagger to the firing line dongle ball. You sir, are "the Fonz" of slingshooting, and these are truly happy days. 

Arthur, what brand of matches are those again?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Marty  I have step off 20 meters and seen what a match looks like down range. It is tiny!!!!! That is an Incredible shot! Especially impressive with only three attempts to light it up. Way to go!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Now that's how ya doing it!!! Well done Mr tree fork


Thank you Travany !



Marco. said:


> Dang it. Every time I think I'm getting pretty good on the slingshot I come across a video like this.
> Really impressive shooting treefork.


You are good . Just do the shot progressively . Start short and move back over time . It takes time . If you don't go for it it won't happen .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> That is incredibly fine shooting!!! Next you will be striking 'em underwater .... :rofl: :wave:
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


As always thank you for the support .



Ibojoe said:


> Pretty sure you have mastered the slingshot! That's some shootn!


I appreciate that but the truth is I don't have it mastered . I just happen to get in a zone for awhile . When I can stay in the zone I will have it mastered . In the mean time just having fun !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> Geez. What to say after witnessing a shot like that...
> 
> The entire vid exuded coolness. From the barefoot swagger to the firing line dongle ball. You sir, are "the Fonz" of slingshooting, and these are truly happy days.
> 
> Arthur, what brand of matches are those again?


Thank you very much Corn Dawg ! I'm using "PENLEY " strike anywhere matches . A little tip . Take about 20 matches and micro wave in 30 second bursts . You will be surprised at the moisture they hold . Keep them in a pill bottle and shoot them right away . Repeat as needed . Oh ya . The barefoot thing really helps accuracy . :shhh:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Way to go Marty  I have step off 20 meters and seen what a match looks like down range. It is tiny!!!!! That is an Incredible shot! Especially impressive with only three attempts to light it up. Way to go!  Congratulations!!!!


Thanks for the support as always Randy . The key to seeing it is using the sun lighting and black t-shit to contrast the head .


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Great shot.. now try hanging a steel ball and shooting the match at it to get a light


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

StretchandEat said:


> Great shot.. now try hanging a steel ball and shooting the match at it to get a light


They may work if The match head is used on the end of a blowgun dart . :hmm:


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice shot! your videos are great  .


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Your shooting is uncanny Marty!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

&%#@$(*"WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Another AMAZING shot!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

I've never tried to light a match but I sure know what is happening there!!!

My tinniest targets are usually marbles itself, which I try to shoot with marbles. Farthest distance to those was 33 feet (10 meters)... And they do look TINY as heck!!!! I can only imagine a match at 66 feet!!!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Bandshooter (Aug 20, 2016)

Fantastic shooting!! Impressive and inspiring. I am going to get some matches and give it a try. Probably start a little bit closer than 66'


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Just impressive! youre second name is Accuracy!! thanks for sharing the video! I can see you really enjoy shooting.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Good to have you active again, Marty. Love the shooting videos that are now popping up frequently.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good one Marty!

I know what you mean by being in the zone... Sometimes I simply can not miss, consistent over and over hitting whatever I want, however I want... always pushing to try and get in that zone, whenever, wherever and however I want, on demand.

If Mastery is being able to do something, a particular task, anytime and anywhere you want... I too am still working to get there... and that is the challenge that slingshots gives more than almost any other projectile weapon I've used.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rrqwe said:


> Nice shot! your videos are great  .


Thanks for watching .



rockslinger said:


> Your shooting is uncanny Marty!


Thank you RS .



Flatband said:


> &%#@$(*"WOW!!!!!!


Thank you Gary .Stay strong !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Quercusuber said:


> Another AMAZING shot!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> I've never tried to light a match but I sure know what is happening there!!!
> 
> ...


If your shooting marbles your're ready for a match . They don't light every shot . Hitting a match head without a light is a win so you have nothing to lose . It keeps your focus small and forces you to refine your technique . You can make all kinds of mistakes and still hit a tin can . Thank you as always for your kind words my friend !



BAT said:


> Just impressive! youre second name is Accuracy!! thanks for sharing the video! I can see you really enjoy shooting.


Thank you for watching and commenting BAT .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

bigdh2000 said:


> Good to have you active again, Marty. Love the shooting videos that are now popping up frequently.


I have you to thank for that . Your firework challenge brought me back to having fun with it again . Who doesn't like lighting fireworks ?

Even if they're illegal . lol


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I found a video I did over two years ago doing the same shot . In this one the match was moving quite a bit in the wind .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Found another one .


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

:bowdown: (I think this tells all what think)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Good one Marty!
> 
> I know what you mean by being in the zone... Sometimes I simply can not miss, consistent over and over hitting whatever I want, however I want... always pushing to try and get in that zone, whenever, wherever and however I want, on demand.
> 
> If Mastery is being able to do something, a particular task, anytime and anywhere you want... I too am still working to get there... and that is the challenge that slingshots gives more than almost any other projectile weapon I've used.


Thanks Bill

Shooting is an achieving of a positive mental state . When I shoot well I'm present in the moment . If I start to worry about other things or entertain the idea of a miss I always miss . Granted the targets are extremely small but a miss is a miss . Getting in the zone is absolute knowing the match will light on release . As you know that match has to be brushed just right for ignition . Hit it too direct and you bust the head off . So shooting is an exercise in controlling my mind and body .When I get tired I walk away .


----------

